
Toshiba strikes deal with Bain consortium on memory unit sale - gourou
https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Toshiba-strikes-deal-with-Bain-consortium-on-memory-unit-sale
======
gourou
> U.S. investors include Apple, Dell, Kingston Technology and Seagate
> Technology

